# Worst bum feed you ever went to



## tennesseejed (May 5, 2017)

Title says it all. I wanna hear the gory details hahaha ::woot::

For me I'd have to say a NOLA bum feed I went to just after new years. It's under those big underpasses. The place was called 'Danny food' it was a convenience store/breakfast place. If it's your first time you get to go to the front of the line, which is wicked cool.

However, there were about 70 homebums in line, hooting amd hollering, going in and out for steelies and selling cigs to everyone in line. they weren't bad.

When we got inside they directed us to these hot plates, where they gave us a tray with a huuuugggeee pile of the most watery grits, like a quarter of 1 egg scrambled, and half a small sausage patty!

I was on acid the night before and still wasn't feeling too good about food, but I choked the blandness down and proceeded to throw it up 15 minutes later.

Can't wait to hear ya'lls stories.


----------



## sd40chef (May 5, 2017)

The best feed I've been to has always been in Gurdwaras. Much respect for Sikhs.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 5, 2017)

That's awesome man. What kinda food? And can I hear the worst bum feed story? That was the aim of my thread. 

Much love!


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (May 6, 2017)

Most of the jails I have been to have had worse quality food than even the shittiest soup kitchen. Most "bum feeds" have better food than your average nursing home. Do an extended stay in a podunk county jail, you'll never complain about food again. Nutriloaf? Powdered Eggs? Water and corn meal? To give you some ideas. Always cold or luke warm or dangerously hot. Mess hall and not incell eating? You have a few minutes to eat. The money counties always have pretty good food though.

The way I see it is, if I cannot steal/fraud/dumpster/spange a meal, I usually don't eat (very rare), no sense in me bouncing from shelter to shelter, kitchen to kitchen, depleting resources for people who actually need it if I'm perfectly capable of procuring myself some sustenance. And I especially wouldn't complain about it if I'm hungry enough to decide to take the handout.


----------



## spectacular (May 6, 2017)

i ended up in pasco, WA after hopping a freight train. the bum feed provided a barely cooked baked potato and a large hunk of dry, tasteless meatloaf. dessert was stale shortening-frosted sugar cookies.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 6, 2017)

spectacular said:


> i ended up in pasco, WA after hopping a freight train. the bum feed provided a barely cooked baked potato and a large hunk of dry, tasteless meatloaf. dessert was stale shortening-frosted sugar cookies.




That doesn't sound horrible. And @ frumpywatkins, them eggs was powdered!! Been to shitty counties. This bum feed was worse.


----------



## Tude (May 6, 2017)

lol @tennesseejed - what @FrumpyWatkins mentioned about powdered eggs - although mine were at a cheap college feed - I learned the power of KETCHUP. Yep a pile of those little yellow pieces of "egg" were made palatable via ketchup. But - hey let's see where your topic goes - I'm liking the worst bumfeed.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 6, 2017)

Tude said:


> lol @tennesseejed - what @FrumpyWatkins mentioned about powdered eggs - although mine were at a cheap college feed - I learned the power of KETCHUP. Yep a pile of those little yellow pieces of "egg" were made palatable via ketchup. But - hey let's see where your topic goes - I'm liking the worst bumfeed.




And tude, you should have gone to Alfred U! That mess hall was oUT of control tasty. I was eating meals for 3 semesters for free. (Flunked out after 1. Was surfing in the area in numerous dorms after)


----------



## tennesseejed (May 6, 2017)

@spectacular ... sorry if my thread brought up bad memories... still wanna hear about your worst bum feed though... 

Let's keep it relevant. Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## sd40chef (May 6, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> That's awesome man. What kinda food? And can I hear the worst bum feed story? That was the aim of my thread.
> Much love!


Hmmm....probably the free meals given in the hospital when I stayed for a few days in one (Canada healthcare), wasn't the most appetizing food. Honestly when it comes to feeds to the public I've always felt the food was made with good intent and that carried onto the taste/quality, thus I always enjoyed.


----------



## Brother X (May 6, 2017)

If Army feeds count, I once got a piece of mystery meat in the mess hall that didn't't even have 1/4 inch of edible non-gristle on it. Still, don't know what animal it was from or what part. Once, I was thrown in jail for fishing without a license in Montana. For breakfast, we were fed a stale slice of the whitest white bread and the cheapest weenies on earth, so bad that you could tell they had been dyed red because I imagine they otherwise would have been gray. Then for lunch, they chopped up the leftover breakfast weenies and put them in a white, flour gravy base and called it "cream of weenie soup". I know that's what they called it because I asked.


----------



## tennesseejed (May 6, 2017)

Hahah! Any free meals count brotha. I guess an army meal ain't free but I'd say that's qualitifying enough. I have eaten so excited nasty ass MRE's. (Never in the military, my friends raided an MRE storage place in nola after hurricane katrina.) :ompus::

Sounds rough!


----------



## spectacular (May 6, 2017)

Jed asked what bum feed was the worst "you" ever went to and I told him. And then jed said, "that doesn't sound horrible." Well it was. It was to me. It was the worst bum feed I ever went to.

But I guess Jed was trying to amp up the volume, so to speak. He wanted to hear worse. I understand now. Well at Venice Beach someone regularly distributes half rotten fruit and vegetables in dilapidated boxes. That's all I have. I'm out.


----------



## roguetrader (May 6, 2017)

Amsterdam, Netherlands - coffee shop, late one night, all 3 of us sky high on the local bud.... in walks this bizarre Baron Samedi voodoo looking dude brandishing two big catering trays of food - he whips off the lids and tells us to dig in explaining that this was food meant for the homeless but no one had turned up that night - as we begin to eat he grins manically and cackles his head off.... so we get to work on this meat and sauce concoction and I notice that the meat has the strangest taste / texture - not bad but totally unlike any meat I have ever had before ! so i ask him what kind of meat it is and he just cackles his crazy cackle and ignores my question - 'Eat, Eat' he says and seems to be getting some perverse satisfaction the more we consume ! by now we've all talked about the food and all of us agree that this meat is very strange and none of us could identify what it was.... and everytime one of us asks him what we are eating he roars with laughter and says not to worry he feeds the homeless every night and what's left he brings in here to give
away..... but after he's gone the manager tells us that he's never seen him before and no one normally brings food in like that anyway.....


----------



## bystander (May 7, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> so i ask him what kind of meat it is and he just cackles his crazy cackle and ignores my question - 'Eat, Eat' he says and seems to be getting some perverse satisfaction the more we consume !



yeah fuckin' right, thats some sick twisted shit.. lol ::nailbiting::


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (May 7, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> Amsterdam, Netherlands - coffee shop, late one night, all 3 of us sky high on the local bud.... in walks this bizarre Baron Samedi voodoo looking dude brandishing two big catering trays of food - he whips off the lids and tells us to dig in explaining that this was food meant for the homeless but no one had turned up that night - as we begin to eat he grins manically and cackles his head off.... so we get to work on this meat and sauce concoction and I notice that the meat has the strangest taste / texture - not bad but totally unlike any meat I have ever had before ! so i ask him what kind of meat it is and he just cackles his crazy cackle and ignores my question - 'Eat, Eat' he says and seems to be getting some perverse satisfaction the more we consume ! by now we've all talked about the food and all of us agree that this meat is very strange and none of us could identify what it was.... and everytime one of us asks him what we are eating he roars with laughter and says not to worry he feeds the homeless every night and what's left he brings in here to give
> away..... but after he's gone the manager tells us that he's never seen him before and no one normally brings food in like that anyway.....



Sounds like you ate a human lol


----------



## Brother X (May 7, 2017)

roguetrader said:


> Amsterdam, Netherlands - coffee shop, late one night, all 3 of us sky high on the local bud.... in walks this bizarre Baron Samedi voodoo looking dude brandishing two big catering trays of food - he whips off the lids and tells us to dig in explaining that this was food meant for the homeless but no one had turned up that night - as we begin to eat he grins manically and cackles his head off.... so we get to work on this meat and sauce concoction and I notice that the meat has the strangest taste / texture - not bad but totally unlike any meat I have ever had before ! so i ask him what kind of meat it is and he just cackles his crazy cackle and ignores my question - 'Eat, Eat' he says and seems to be getting some perverse satisfaction the more we consume ! by now we've all talked about the food and all of us agree that this meat is very strange and none of us could identify what it was.... and everytime one of us asks him what we are eating he roars with laughter and says not to worry he feeds the homeless every night and what's left he brings in here to give
> away..... but after he's gone the manager tells us that he's never seen him before and no one normally brings food in like that anyway.....



"Soylent Green is people!"


----------



## Brother X (May 7, 2017)

tennesseejed said:


> Hahah! Any free meals count brotha. I guess an army meal ain't free but I'd say that's qualitifying enough. I have eaten so excited nasty ass MRE's. (Never in the military, my friends raided an MRE storage place in nola after hurricane katrina.) :ompus::
> 
> Sounds rough!



MREs are not too bad. Considering, when I was in the Army they were phasing out C-Rats (yeah, I'm that old) and I or someone else would occasionally draw a C-Rat pack with a WWII era can that was bulging. We'd open it to see what was inside and lawdy -- Anyway, I occasionally eat MREs when I trade someone for them while hiking long distance trails like the PCT. People often take parts of MREs with them but then see me eating damn near gourmet, homemade dehydrated meals and offer to "trade". I do it more for them than for me but it also adds some variety.


----------



## Brother X (May 8, 2017)

Ok, one more. Stranded in bumfuk Colorado in the 80s. Me and my road dawg, with $2 to our collective names. We're starving. The only thing within walking distance is a bakery "day old" store. It's the end of the day so the selection is sparse. End of the story, because of our limited finances combined with the limited selection, we end up eating white bread sandwiches with Oreo "style" cookies jammed in between as the filling. My road dawg grumbled about "Goddamn cookies sandwiches..." for the next 2 months.


----------



## roughdraft (Aug 21, 2018)

roguetrader said:


> Amsterdam, Netherlands - coffee shop, late one night, all 3 of us sky high on the local bud.... in walks this bizarre Baron Samedi voodoo looking dude brandishing two big catering trays of food - he whips off the lids and tells us to dig in explaining that this was food meant for the homeless but no one had turned up that night - as we begin to eat he grins manically and cackles his head off.... so we get to work on this meat and sauce concoction and I notice that the meat has the strangest taste / texture - not bad but totally unlike any meat I have ever had before ! so i ask him what kind of meat it is and he just cackles his crazy cackle and ignores my question - 'Eat, Eat' he says and seems to be getting some perverse satisfaction the more we consume ! by now we've all talked about the food and all of us agree that this meat is very strange and none of us could identify what it was.... and everytime one of us asks him what we are eating he roars with laughter and says not to worry he feeds the homeless every night and what's left he brings in here to give
> away..... but after he's gone the manager tells us that he's never seen him before and no one normally brings food in like that anyway.....



this actually made me cry laughing, thank you


----------

